# Steinhart Ocean Vintage Red review



## rugged_gentleman

*Presentation
*
Hi everybody,
This is my first post on WUS. I'd like to write a review on this watch because I am really enthusiastic about it and want to share this with you.

I'll do a general review based on my experience and my expectations about this watch.

*Introduction *_you can skip it to go to the essential_*
*
I live in Switzerland and worked a few years in the watch industry here. I enjoy watches as a precision tool to show me the time but of course also as a kind of "jewelry" for men.

I have worn solar radio controlled Gshock for the past few years because they're accurate as hell, resistant, cheap and they fit the kind of work I do now.
I always loved mecanical watches for the technical achievment, the beauty of a steel case, the "prestige" and the history behind them if existent.

My aim will be to make the acquisition of a steel Rolex Submariner (16610 or 116610) in a few years. I was looking for something similar to wear and tear to see if it would resist the shock of all the activities I normally do with a watch on my wrist. I wear my watch 24/7 and never take it off.
In this goal, I have worn a Seiko SKX 007, but was disapointed of the overall quality of the watch and the accuracy of the watch... I have other watches, like a Speedmaster 1045 and a Maurice Lacroix Pelagos which I love but I am too scared to destroy them.

On WUS, I read about Steinhart and after some time of thinking about it, I decided myself to buy one. I was also looking at the Vintage one. It looks awesome and I love the style they succeed to design, but it has no date and I found it too much fat for me.

As I Had decided to buy this watch, I realised the swiss importer was really closed to me and I went there directly. This was great because I hadnt to wait on the postman to deliver me the watch...You know how it is ;-)
The name of the company is "Palladium", based in Lyss.
They're outstanding people and they welcomed me very well. They manufactured they're own watches (which seems really interesting and very well made by the way) and commercialise the brand Steinhart in Switzerland. They do it because they are like friend with the boss of Steinhart and they like his work too.

So if you are in the area of Biel/Bienne, don't hesitate to take contact with them by phone, to see if you can visit them and buy the watch directly.

I have worn this watch non stop for 2 weeks now, including activities like : endurance running, helping a friend to move (I scratched the bezel during this episode, what I think is normal), sleeping , cooking, working, taking shower..

I used the crowne to wind the movement the first time i set the time. After, I let the movement wind by itself.

*The package & manuals:

*
















Personnaly, I don't care about the package, but I know some of you find this really important.
The watch came in a nice leather box which was contained in clean white cardboard box. It came with a manual which gives you all the technical caracteristics about the movement and how to set the time and date. The yellow paper is a two years warranty.

*The Watch:

*








The first thing I did when I took the watch in my hands, was to rotate the bezel.. For me it is a good indicator of the quality of the watch and the attention given to details.. It would have been a nogo if I wasn't satisfied with it.
When I did, I was litterally amazed. The clicks were sounding great, were fully adjusted every half minutes. the feeling, when you rotate it, is really close to a Submariner. I mean, you feel resistance, solidity and of course it sounds how it should. Good indicator, I could'nt stop rotating it the first days I owned it.









On this picture, you see the black "Nato" straps which they sell separately. I love the metal bracelet which come with the watch. It s really well machined and looks awesome. Personnaly, I would love to wear it, but I don't find metal bracelet comfortable in general and I see it as risk to get injured if the bracelet would get stuck in anything..
Personnaly I love the look of the watch on a Nato strap. It's practical and much more lighter.

















On this you can compare the sized (in order: 42, 40 and 42mm).









The material used on the hands is some Super Luminova. It's something standard, so don't expect it to be as powerful and lasting as the Luminox or Traser's hands.

























*
Accuracy
*
I kept the best part for the end...

The Accuracy of the watch: It is simply amazing.. Of course, the movement is mecanical, and you can be a bit less lucky as me, but my watch got -1s in 212 hours. Which is a bit more than 8 days..
I used my trusted atomic solar PRW 3000 to mesure it.

*Conclusion
*
To conclude, I love this watch for his accuracy, his potential to resist to bad treatment, his awesome classical inspired Rolex look.
For like CHF 440.- you'll have an outstanding watch...best value for money and everything.

If you're hesitating, it is because you didn't have the possibility to see one in real.. ;-)


----------



## Riker

rugged_gentleman, welcome to WUS & the Steinhart forum...

Thanks for your review of your new OVR. A great first post & most informative for any current or prospective owner of the OVR or Ocean range in general. Enjoy it, wear it well & often....


----------



## dcuthbertson

Excellent review of a beautiful watch.
I love Steinhart. They are amazing quality watches, look fantastic, and I don't think they can be matched price wise for what you get.
Congratulations on your fine watch, and enjoy it.
Regards Duncan


----------



## jmichael26

Great review. This makes me want mine even more.. argh! My shipping got delayed and it won't be here until Wednesday. I'm pretty excited to say the least lol..


----------



## twintop

Great revieuw, great watch, love my own O1VR.


----------



## rugged_gentleman

Riker said:


> rugged_gentleman, welcome to WUS & the Steinhart forum...
> 
> Thanks for your review of your new OVR. A great first post & most informative for any current or prospective owner of the OVR or Ocean range in general. Enjoy it, wear it well & often....


Riker, many Thanks for the welcome and the feedback!



dcuthbertson said:


> Excellent review of a beautiful watch.
> I love Steinhart. They are amazing quality watches, look fantastic, and I don't think they can be matched price wise for what you get.
> Congratulations on your fine watch, and enjoy it.
> Regards Duncan


dcuthbertson, thanks for the feedback. Maybe they'll raise their prices, if they continue to gain popularity, but I don't hope so.. ;-)



jmichael26 said:


> Great review. This makes me want mine even more.. argh! My shipping got delayed and it won't be here until Wednesday. I'm pretty excited to say the least lol..


Jjmichael26, thanks for the feedback. Oh yeah, you can be excited.. When I wear this watch, I really feel like wearing a high end watch and get many compliments about it.. Looking forward to read your impressions about it.



twintop said:


> Great revieuw, great watch, love my own O1VR.


Twintop, thanks for the feedback! O1VR!! ;-)


----------



## MrDagon007

Rugged_gentleman: thanks for the nice review. Problem is, you will be spending mor emoney on the brand...
One question (perhaps for others who follow this thread): I thought that Palladium wasn't simply the importer, I had read (perhaps wrongly?) that they in fact manufacture the Steinhart products. Can anyone confirm or refute? It's not that important, but interesting.


----------



## rugged_gentleman

MrDagon007 said:


> Rugged_gentleman: thanks for the nice review. Problem is, you will be spending mor emoney on the brand...
> One question (perhaps for others who follow this thread): I thought that Palladium wasn't simply the importer, I had read (perhaps wrongly?) that they in fact manufacture the Steinhart products. Can anyone confirm or refute? It's not that important, but interesting.


Hey MrDagon007.
Thanks for the feedback!
Yes, as you say, i will certainly spend more money on that brand ;-).
At palladium they make they own product and they also have contracts out for some other brands. I asked them which brands they were suplying but Respecting their clients privacy, they didnt tell me. 
We could assume that they supply for Steinhart, yes, but unfortunately, i dont have more details about it.
lets see if somebody is better informed ;-)'


----------



## airborne_bluezman

Great review, this looks like a beautiful watch. One question- can it be worn as a dress watch, or do the slightly yellow tint of the hands and markers prevent it to be worn with a suit? I have a Debaufre Ocean 1 blue bezel, which i like and can definitely be worn dressy, but have always loved the OVR and have considered trying to find a swap (plus the black bezel is more versatile to me). I've been wanting something with a bit of vintage styling as well, i've just never seend the OVR in person.


----------



## emaja

Nice review, even if it does serve as a reminder that mine was ordered 10 days ago and has yet to arrive.


----------



## jmichael26

I received mine, but unfortunately I have issues with mine. Bezel alignment is off and also to the right of the "50" mark on the bezel there is a small speck. There's also a speck on the watch face at the 58 minute mark. The 2 o'clock hour indicator also has some lume or something hanging off the edge of it as well. Pretty disappointed.










Sending it back to Germany is not an option because I know they'll have it for probably a month just for these small issues. Love the watch other than these issues though..


----------



## rugged_gentleman

airborne_bluezman said:


> One question- can it be worn as a dress watch, or do the slightly yellow tint of the hands and markers prevent it to be worn with a suit?


thanks for the feedback.
About your question, I wear a suit on rare occasion so I can't really answer, but I would say yes because of its classical look, not too fancy. 
I heard that from soon, the OVR will come with a different Superluminova color, the same as the Ocean vintage military one, which I find less attractive. And with this new colour it might suits it less.


----------



## rugged_gentleman

jmichael26 said:


> ...I have issues with mine. Bezel alignment is off and also to the right of the "50" mark on the bezel there is a small speck. There's also a speck on the watch face at the 58 minute mark. The 2 o'clock hour indicator also has some lume or something hanging off the edge of it as well. Pretty disappointed.


Oh..this is problematic.. I understand your disapointment. If I were you, I would take a few pictures of it, from different angle, with the bezel on this position, and aligned 0/0 on top and send an email to [email protected] ,asking how they could resolve the problem. I am pretty sure they'll do a lot to satisfy you as a customer.


----------



## jmichael26

I sent them an email and they said to ship it back explaining all issues. Sucks that I have to do all that though.. I know it'll take at least a month to get my watch back after I do all that.


----------



## rugged_gentleman

A few more pictures.. I try to improve my techniques but I still manage to let some dust on the glass...:roll: I don't own a macro objective for the moment, but I'll certainly buy one in the future.
I hope you don't mind this kind of soft "tactical" vibe..I thought it would fits the watch well.


----------



## rugged_gentleman

jmichael26 said:


> I sent them an email and they said to ship it back explaining all issues. Sucks that I have to do all that though.. I know it'll take at least a month to get my watch back after I do all that.


Mmmh I understand your concern..:think:
Personaly when something like this happen to me I like lose confidence in the brand, wondering like, "how didnt they check that at the quality control???!?"..but would be even worse to keep the watch in this condition. I know I would'nt wear after a little time and let it sleep in the drawer.

I hope you'll fix it and enjoy it!

An anecdote..For two years, I send my Omega speedmaster at the Omega factory with a detailed explanation of what I wanted them to do and spend like CHF 600.- to make a service.. 
They changed everything, hands, dial, screws (i didn't ask for that..) and send it back to me without having fixed the problem..(the bracelet lock was loose). I had to send it back again and wait like 2 month... 
This is truely annoying but happens, even to the top brands. Human error...:roll:


----------



## geoloop

Steinhart doing what they do best...


















Making obvious Rolex copies...


----------



## rugged_gentleman

geoloop said:


> Steinhart doing what they do best...Making obvious Rolex copies...


I understand your point of view... But I don't share it. b-)

The Submariner was a true tool watch before being like a suit watch and a wealth status indicator...
And they're people who like mechanical watches more than g-shock who think that would be unreasonnable to wear such an expensive watch everyday, in every situation, accepting the fact that it could get broken or scratched.
That's why I think Steinhart make good products...reliable, accurate, robust, and affordable... And about the design, yes it looks like a Submariner, but who cares? Do you think it is like unfair for Rolex?


----------



## Uwe W.

geoloop said:


> Steinhart doing what they do best...


Either you don't understand what a homage is, or you're intentionally being contentious. Whatever the case, please stop; there are myriad manufacturers who produce such watches, so there's little need for raining on anyone's parade here.


----------



## jaychung

Great review! I've also purchased the nato strap from them recently, and I find it to be good quality and reasonably priced, around $13 USD. There are no shipping fee for the strap which is great because buying a strap even within the US will cost around $8 to ship!


----------



## jaychung

I got my OVM last week and it's been great and I love the look of the watch. However, I found some problem with the bracelet endlink such that the spring bar is very hard, if not impossible, to be fitted into the lug hole when using the endlink. Closely looking into the endlink I found the holes on each side carry different size. The smaller hole does not align well with the lug hole thus preventing the spring bars to fit. This applies to both endlinks. I have already email Steinhart and am waiting for an response. Just curious if anyone has the same problem?


----------



## Up-n-coming

Same problem here. You need to walk the spring bar into the lug legs on both sides equally. Once you get close to the holes snap the spring bar into the smaller hole first. Then with the bigger hole you have to physically push the spring bar to the hole and then into the hole to seat it. It won't just snap into place. It's doable if you take your time and plan your attack. I bent a couple of spring bars before I figured out how to do it. I have 15 watches and none are like that. No clue what Steinhart was thinking when they decided to drill the lugs this way. 

I love changing the look of watches by changing straps. I loath doing it on the Ocean1. Mine stays on the bracelet now exclusively. It looks best with the bracelet anyway because the lug holes are so far from the case that the gap you get with leather bands looks stupid.


----------



## jaychung

Thanks for the tips! I tried to push the spring bar really hard but I guess not hard enough. I also like to change straps so this is a major disappointment. I agree with you the lug holes are very far from the watch, but not a big problem for me because I think it looks the best on a Nato strap!


----------



## rugged_gentleman




----------



## glee

With green bezel and a Nato, (Im gonna do a olive/green nato to match it):


----------



## Fullers1845

Thanks for the review and photos, rugged. The OVR is my favorite model in the Ocean One line.


----------



## Jcp311

geoloop said:


> Steinhart doing what they do best...
> 
> Making obvious Rolex copies...


Trolololol....


----------



## Lazenby

Great review and nice pictures!

I read that you've taken showers with it, but have you tried swimming/diving with it? (or has anyone else done this with their OVR?) I'm a little extra curious about the resistance.


----------



## Riker

Lazenby, if you do a search in the forum you will note that many owners have showered, swam & dived with their oceans. Don't be concerned or curious about water resistance, it is good.....



Lazenby said:


> Great review and nice pictures!
> 
> I read that you've taken showers with it, but have you tried swimming/diving with it? (or has anyone else done this with their OVR?) I'm a little extra curious about the resistance.


----------



## Lazenby

Thanks for the answer Riker! I should learn how to scan the forum better!


----------



## maki23

Hi rugged_gentleman! Excelent review and good job! I noticed myself about accuracy of this watch. I have the same watch since 3 weeks and the precision was fabulous: -2 / +2 s in 22 days !!! It is in my opinion amazing for this watch. My question is: this accuracy will be the same in long time?


----------



## heatscore

maki23 said:


> Hi rugged_gentleman! Excelent review and good job! I noticed myself about accuracy of this watch. I have the same watch since 3 weeks and the precision was fabulous: -2 / +2 s in 22 days !!! It is in my opinion amazing for this watch. My question is: this accuracy will be the same in long time?


Assuming that your watch is not subjected to hard shocks, moisture or magnetism, it should maintain accuracy for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Binder

I just recieved my OVR, and love it. The build quality is flawless and it fits perfect. Time to put my seamaster vintages in storage for a while.


----------



## maki23

heatscore said:


> Assuming that your watch is not subjected to hard shocks, moisture or magnetism, it should maintain accuracy for the foreseeable future.


Magnetism of computer (10 hours/day - because this is my job - in front of computer and surrounded by computers) is dangerous for my watch?
Moisture ??! But is a diver watch ... 
Thanks for feedback heatscore - my friend!


----------



## IridiumIso

maki23 said:


> Magnetism of computer (10 hours/day - because this is my job - in front of computer and surrounded by computers) is dangerous for my watch?
> Moisture ??! But is a diver watch ...
> Thanks for feedback heatscore - my friend!


Diver watches in general aren't immune to moisture if proper care is not taken of. Frequent usage under excessive heat combined with moisture (e.g. in *HOT* tub/shower and sauna) could weaken the gaskets and sealant inside the watch more quickly.


----------



## heatscore

My apologies. That should have read - as long as the movement is not subjected to moisture etc. As you said, its a dive watch. You can get it wet all you want, just as long as the water stays on the outside.

As far as your watch becoming magnetized by computers, I wouldn't worry about that. Generally, the magnets inside computers don't seem strong enough to have much effect, at least on my watches (I use computers daily as well). Ive been told by an expert that a common culprit is the magnets found in things like iPad covers.

If your watch does become magnetized, it will run noticeably faster. Its also a very easy fix for any watchmaker, or anyone with a demagnetizer.



maki23 said:


> Magnetism of computer (10 hours/day - because this is my job - in front of computer and surrounded by computers) is dangerous for my watch?
> Moisture ??! But is a diver watch ...
> Thanks for feedback heatscore - my friend!


----------



## maki23

And my dilemma is: how can it be so exact this watch? I read about many types of watches (mechanical or quartz) and everywhere I found that statement: an watch quartz is more accurate tan mechanical. Now I have at my wrist something just exactly terrible compared to other mechanical watches that possess. The secret maybe can be advanced technology and tests made ​​to regulation mechanism or ... ??? For example how precise is a mechanical watch with tourbillon mechanism, to compare the clocks to the same movement?


----------



## maki23

My friends I don't expect any reply for what I wrote above! I have only one word about this Steinhart watch: AMAZING!!! Everyone that post here they said Steinhart Ocean Vintage Red is an excellent watch. Thanks for your words and mostly for pictures!!!


----------



## Khoi Nguyen

Thanks for the great review. 

I am so torn --- I don't know whether to buy the Ocean 1 Vintage Red or the Ocean Vintage Military. Opinions anyone? Guess I should just get the OVM. I saw/lusted after this one first.


----------



## SLR400

Both lovely watches, I have the OVM and love wearing it but the Ocean 1 vintage red is next on the list, to join the OVM and my Ocean 44, which is another amazing timepiece.
Go with your heart, you won't be disappointed with either.
Have emailed Gunter every time I have bought a watch from them,and he replies every time. Fantastic quality and value for money.


----------



## triggerhappy007

Khoi Nguyen said:


> Thanks for the great review.
> 
> I am so torn --- I don't know whether to buy the Ocean 1 Vintage Red or the Ocean Vintage Military. Opinions anyone? Guess I should just get the OVM. I saw/lusted after this one first.


I would have bought the OVM if it had a date display. I went with the Vintage Red because of the date display. It came with a free NATO strap as a bonus too.


----------



## richarde206

triggerhappy007 said:


> I would have bought the OVM if it had a date display. I went with the Vintage Red because of the date display. It came with a free NATO strap as a bonus too.


Ditto!


----------



## Ard

I expect I will get one of these, I have Ocean One with Green bezel now. As for water use, I am not a diver but swim using this watch I have with no issue. I am a fishing guide and it is wet a lot here. I do like the OVR


----------



## RickF.

What a great review with great pictures! The Steinhart OVR is now at the top of my wish list.


----------



## Wulf

rugged_gentleman said:


> In this goal, I have worn a Seiko SKX 007, but was disapointed of the overall quality of the watch and the accuracy of the watch...


I have the SKX 009 and wish it was a little bit bigger. Your review and the picture shows the Steinhart is 2 mm larger than the SKX007. Measurements and pictures can sometimes be bit misleading so how does it feel in size compared to the SKX 007?

Great review and pictures, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ricky T

In its environment:


----------



## earl.dieta

Not the prettiest looking watch anymore, lots of scratches in the bezel and a faint scratch in the crystal but I've had mine for 2 years now and travelled around the world with it.
watch just runs, I may get +1min after 2-3months.
Have a couple of NATO straps but Orange, Black and Green are my favourites.
Thought about buying another one or finally get a Rolex for formal occasions but I'm a 1 watch kind of guy and this is on me almost 24/7 except when taking a shower.

Sorry for the Ipad2 pic, left my phone at home today











Lazenby said:


> Great review and nice pictures!
> 
> I read that you've taken showers with it, but have you tried swimming/diving with it? (or has anyone else done this with their OVR?) I'm a little extra curious about the resistance.


I regularly swim 20-30min 2-3x a week, I've snorkled a couple of times with this watch up to 15ft deep.


----------



## _Ludovico

I love mine. I just received it a couple of months ago. It's my first Steinhart, and my first quality watch for that matter. Happy to be part of the club!


----------



## Tallest

is this one an homage seadweller? is the bracelet 20 or 22mm? thinking from all their line currently on sale i prefer this for the price but quality woes are a bit bothersome.


----------



## Binder

I have had my OVR since August, I wear it every day and have had no problems. It is within 4 seconds a day +-. It is a damn good watch for the price


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## americanbam

I've been considering the either the Ocean One Vintage Red or a Squale 1545 but haven't been too successful finding information on the ETA 2824-2 movements used in both. 

Would anyone know if the ETA2824-2 used in the Steinhart is Standard, Elaboré, Top (hopefully) or (unlikely) Chronometer?

My day-to-day has been an Omega Seamaster Cronograph (COSC) - a pretty watch, but I can't afford to damage it.

Edit: Found it on Steinhart's website - Elaboré


----------



## sender

exactly
good luck


----------



## ciclismosam

Congats on an excellent watch! Great review that should be helpful to anyone considering one of the ocean one line. I know I love my OVM, and I agree that the quality for this price is hard to believe sometimes.


----------



## americanbam

Ok, I just ordered mine!


----------



## Binder

Looking at the website, seeing the ovr is no longer there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl

There's a new version with grey dial


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airgunner

cpl said:


> There's a new version with grey dial


I know and that stinks IMO. I just decided to get one of these and was ready to order then realized they just changed this model to the grey dial and "vintage" lum like the OVM :-(

So anybody know where I can get a new or LNIB original style OVR?


----------



## ApexWildCard

I have version one..but I think I like the new one below just as much or even better..

New Version:


----------



## Retrostyle

cpl said:


> There's a new version with grey dial
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Grey dial??? according to the website, it's "Dial: Black vintage"

I think I prefer the new version


----------



## americanbam

They changed the font also - my version has capital letters for both 'OCEAN ONE' and the 'SUBMERSIBLE 1000' text. Looks like the new version has capital letters only for the submersible part. I really like mine; fantastic value.


----------



## Pilot2

I don't like the new font at all. The vintage lume I can take or leave, but I think I'd prefer basic white.


----------



## ApexWildCard

_Well now I like my original but I guess I will have to test the waters here and put up...so I just ordered the New one and if it is anything like the photos I believe it will be better.._


----------



## airgunner

ApexWildCard said:


> _Well now I like my original but I guess I will have to test the waters here and put up...so I just ordered the New one and if it is anything like the photos I believe it will be better.._


Well if you do like the new style better and decide to let go of the old one, let me know? I'd be very interested depending on condition? Thanks


----------



## Radar1

I would caution people to be very clear on what the actual new dial colour is. To me it is nothing like what is depicted in stock Steinhart photos. More a muted, washed out grey than a rich, charcoal colour as they represent. The previous version was much nicer, IMO. Here are some real life photos of the new model:

















The seller even adds the following comment in bold type and pasted in a stock photo:

"Below is Steinhart's stock photo of this watch - sorry Steinhart (and I'm a huge fan of your products), but the dial is NOT that black!"


----------



## ZIPPER79

Hello R G,

I just received my O1VR and am highly pleased with it. The fit and finish is worth more than I payed for it. I presently have the original metal band it came with and plan to wear it for a while to see about the comfort.
On my previous watches I switched to a good leather strap for excellent comfort. So I have a DiModell Pilot in black in the wings. However, this time I'll look for a strap in a different color, perhaps a dark tan.

Tempus Fugit
Lee


----------



## jefewatch

Swiss nato


----------



## RickF.

I gotta say that I really don't like the new color dial. That isn't even charcoal but grey.


----------



## Onewatchhh

It really is full-on primer grey. 

I bought one last week (which has had to go back) and waiting on it's replacement now...


----------



## Onewatchhh

RickF. said:


> I gotta say that I really don't like the new color dial. That isn't even charcoal but grey.


...a dark 'tropical' brown would work well I think...


----------



## mlb212

I don't like the new dial, the new red print, or the colour of the hour markers. I was in the camp of maybe some people like it, but I don't think anybody likes it.


----------



## enyn90

anyone has a shot of the ocean vintage red 2.0 under neutral lighting? would love to get one, but if it is muted as one of the pic above, i may have to reconsider. thanks!


----------



## Onewatchhh

Best I've got:

Sunlight first, shaded second


----------



## DrKennethNoiseWater

It is pretty muted. At first I was taken back a little and really didn't like it. It has grown on me and is a little more unique (IMHO) then the typical black face which reminds be very closely of the Ocean 1 black. Also, I think it looks great on a leather strap, as pictured above, with the grey face. I wish the grey was just a tad bit darker, though.


----------



## dZeak

The consensus seems to be that they missed the mark with the new shade of grey. I.e., they went just a bit too light. 

I see lots of comments along the lines of "it is growing on me" or "its not that bad", but never "OMG this is just the shade I have been waiting for, now I MUST get one".

I still think the OVM/OVR series is stunning and hope to get one. But it would be improved by a slightly darker shade.


----------



## Onewatchhh

I was disappointed when I opened the box on mine. However it really does grow on you, and in my case getting it in a vintage looking heavy leather strap and (controversially) adding the cyclops completely changed my opinion 
Love it now!!


----------



## Brekel

Don't know if the OVR has the same shade of grey as my OVM 2 has, but I really love it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed.YANG

ApexWildCard said:


> I have version one..but I think I like the new one below just as much or even better..
> 
> New Version:... ...


OVR2.0 have the vintage lume that really lives up to the product name... some "vintage-ness" there compare to the initial 1.0 version. 
If the STEINHART team going to come out with a Version2.5... i hope that a red seconds needle to perfect the whole look.


----------



## cpl

BenF said:


> I was disappointed when I opened the box on mine. However it really does grow on you, and in my case getting it in a vintage looking heavy leather strap and (controversially) adding the cyclops completely changed my opinion
> Love it now!!


Hadn't noticed the cyclops until you mentioned it. OVR is meant to be a homage to the Double Red Sea Dweller. Whole reason I bought the OVR v1 was because it had no cyclops. That was a big mistake by Steinhart I think.

Not to mention the horrible grey dial...

I was thinking of selling my v1. Might just have to keep it now. I think they'll become quite sought after and scarce.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onewatchhh

cpl said:


> Hadn't noticed the cyclops until you mentioned it. OVR is meant to be a homage to the Double Red Sea Dweller. Whole reason I bought the OVR v1 was because it had no cyclops. That was a big mistake by Steinhart I think.
> 
> Not to mention the horrible grey dial...
> 
> I was thinking of selling my v1. Might just have to keep it now. I think they'll become quite sought after and scarce.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


FYI, I added the cyclops myself Cpl; it's not a Steinhart OEM feature.

I take your point that its a DRSD inspired homage, which if that's what you're after then fair enough. For me though I don't see the piece as a homage, it's a Steinhart, a watch in it's own right that's well made, does it's job well and crucially has all the features I like - and I'm a big cyclops lens fan :-!

On the last point I think I'm the only one!! ;-)


----------



## Ed.YANG

glee said:


> View attachment 1579578


Uuuuugh!!! Why i have never thought of such modding combination!!!?
This totally gives me a new and fresh impression on OOG!


----------



## Boggy

Yes please! Darker dial would be awesome for both OVM and OVR!


----------



## Binder

What a piece of junk!! My o1r has lost 4 seconds total time since May 1. Come on Steinhart. ( lol this thing is a tank)


Sent from my tone using fingers


----------



## safetypro79

I just ordered Friday 5-15 a OVR.

I am also not too excited about the gray dial, but after another post commenting on the " old radium" and the "faded gray" dial I am inclined to accept that the Steinhart designer did an excellent job of replicating the vintage paint/faded dial design.


----------



## synaptyx

safetypro79 said:


> I just ordered Friday 5-15 a OVR.
> 
> I am also not too excited about the gray dial, .


Congrats!
It's gorgeous. Photos on a forum don't do it justice. 

Sent from my iPhone because I'm fancy.


----------



## yakkity

what you all think with the ceramic bezel? the "black" bezel is greyish, seems to match...


----------



## Colby Jenkins

would you consider selling this watch?


----------



## Dec1968

Colby Jenkins said:


> would you consider selling this watch?


It's best to PM him that question.....


----------



## spirit.varun

Thanks Your photos saved me,.
Was really thinking to get it, perhaps will wait for their V3 



Radar1 said:


> I would caution people to be very clear on what the actual new dial colour is. To me it is nothing like what is depicted in stock Steinhart photos. More a muted, washed out grey than a rich, charcoal colour as they represent. The previous version was much nicer, IMO. Here are some real life photos of the new model:
> 
> View attachment 3408386
> 
> 
> View attachment 3408402
> 
> 
> The seller even adds the following comment in bold type and pasted in a stock photo:
> 
> "Below is Steinhart's stock photo of this watch - sorry Steinhart (and I'm a huge fan of your products), but the dial is NOT that black!"
> 
> 
> View attachment 3408458


----------



## Radar1

spirit.varun said:


> Thanks Your photos saved me,.
> Was really thinking to get it, perhaps will wait for their V3


Or find a used previous iteration in mint condition - if you can. They go fast when they come up, and with good reason. Still kicking myself for selling mine, but that's life.


----------



## Cadillac

Radar1 said:


> Or find a used previous iteration in mint condition - if you can. They go fast when they come up, and with good reason. Still kicking myself for selling mine, but that's life.
> 
> View attachment 8321058


This may be our only recourse, I was going to order one for Father's Day (wife asked what I wanted), then I saw those earlier pics of the dial (thanks for posting those), now all bets are off. I'm just going to wait and see for now.


----------



## Radar1

My hope is that if there is another release, they go back to the black dial. Fit a new case with curved lugs and you have a killer homage.


Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## americanbam

I've now had mine (1st generation) since December 2014 or thereabouts and I've got to say, I love it. I did fit a better quality, slightly longer NATO strap than the one that came with it, and I use the watch every day. As I haven't exactly 'babied' this watch, it's still virtually visually perfect. I wash the watch and strap every once in a while, particularly after tinkering with the car, and fresh-water rinse it occasionally after fishing trips where dunking it in seawater is inevitable. In this regard, my salt water fishing gear is better cared for than my Steinhart watch, as it gets cleaned after every trip to the coast.

This is very much a 'must have' watch for any budding collector, and a helluva lot of watch for the price. It keeps good time, also.

In fact, I like the Steinhart so much that I've only worn my Omega Seamaster chronograph chronometer on perhaps 5 or 6 occasions since purchasing the Steinhart.


----------



## hooperman42

*Re: Steinhart Ocean Vintage Red review - if its vintage you want then shiny black dials are a no no.*

Everyone who has seen this loves it on me when I travel. I had the old one that looked great but brand new other than the hands and the plastic crystal this one looks great. The watch people I know have Rolex, IWC etc, just like me and we love the watch. So if you do not want an dial that is glossy black you dont want a vintage look. Its pretty simple. But it and keep it, flip it or dont buy it. And by the way,vintage strap, rubber and Nato straps totally can change the personality. So think of getting a few options when you place your order through Steinhart or Crown and Buckle or any of your favorite strap providers. Mesh is wore on my last and it was outstanding. :-! Buy the way I have had a 69 Sub, a 57 GMT, a 67 Brietling and many other vintage and this is color dial you want. Trust me. Look at old watches online. Simple.



Ed.YANG said:


> Uuuuugh!!! Why i have never thought of such modding combination!!!?
> This totally gives me a new and fresh impression on OOG!


----------



## Binder

Still using the OVR as a daily, keeps time within +-4 sec. 

Edit. I have been wearing it since around 08-2014
Sent


----------



## David Dolan

Waiting on delivery of my OVR. Looking forward to getting my first diver since my citizen pro diver about 20 years ago.


----------



## David Dolan

It arrived today. Im very pleased with it. It fits my wrist perfectly. I was worried about the lug to lug length. Took out two links and perfect. Some people say they don't like the grey dial. I do. It looks different depending on the light in a way a black or charcoal wont.


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh

That looks beautiful!! Enjoy it, and wear it in health!


----------



## David Dolan

Tracked the watch for the last week. I can't believe how accurate it is.


----------

